# gTHERING thoughts



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

so.... someone may or ay not be in development of a true 3d water alcohol injection system, that would be able to actively drive 4 nozzles independently to each cylinder . also the system would be capable of using actual fuel injectors ...... would anyone be interested in being the test dummy for this joint company project







?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: gTHERING thoughts (2LTurbo)*

Of course, I'm all ears. Are you serious about this or just making funnies on the Interwebz?


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

dead serious







we want to produce hig quality kits.... but keep them in the realm of tuners... and not just rich kids and racing companies


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: gTHERING thoughts (2LTurbo)*

I'm interested too. I've been reading up on WM injection for some time, and the idea of a seperate jet for each cylinder is appealing ot me. Please keep me in the loop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_dead serious







we want to produce hig quality kits.... but keep them in the realm of tuners... and not just rich kids and racing companies 

You've got your work cut out for you. The WAI market is highly comopetitive these days. So, the kits deliver a lot of value for the dollar. The engineering behind them is sound, tested, and proven.
I'm all about innovation, however, and will be happy to share knowledge and such. With that said, how would you like to go about discussing this subject? -right here in public?
Btw, direct port WAI has been done before. It's not a new concept. In fact, USRT has a direct port set up that is close to completion. There are unique benefits and compromises to it just like every other tuning method or setup.
Anyway, I am skeptical about utilizing the main fuel injectors to deliver the water/alcohol solution. This will cause rusting in most injectors. Of course, the added WAI volume will also displace the fuel. So, delivering the correct amount of gasoline will require a huge jump in injector flow capacity, a surge in duty cycle, and substantially increased demands on the fuel pump. On top of that, the ECU will have to be radically remapped.
So, IF this is possible you'll have a ton of extra variables to contend with. Somebody's going to have to pay for all this. Reducing costs to the consumer base is one of your primary goals, so... again, you've got your work cut out for you.
Please let me know what I can do for you.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont plan on usng the main injectors... i plan on using a second set of injectors with their own fuel rail and drivers that are timed off the ignition cycle.... and the injectors are fully stainless steel injectors used in alcohol drag cars PM me for more details scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

THAT makes a LOT more sense.








P.S. PM sent.


----------

